# Mixed Pit bull tharwts kidnapping



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/dog-baby-kidnapping-165429685.html

Mixed Pit bull stops kidnapping attempt.

Craig


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

> <cite class="ugccmt-comment-meta" id="yui_3_5_1_22_1353610983041_256"> *Southern Sooner* • <abbr>20 hrs ag</abbr> </cite> I had a pit that weighted 150 lbs., yes they can get big. They were bred from Mastiffs​


Just shoot me now, I can't take these idiots


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

nice to read a story with a happy ending !!

sounds like a nice dog doing what a lot of decent pets will do ... be a deterrent, which can still be very effective family protection 
- so i'm fine if they want to elevate him to hero status 

- but if the scumbags had actually gone thru the door with the kid and the dog engaged them i'm SURE those gory details would have been included for the spice value 
- and i also imagine if the dog was trained to protect, the owner would have called it asap
- sounds more like the idiots were startled and wanted no part of the dog
- so of course i'm glad it worked out and the baby is safe, but i would hesitate to use this as an example of a personal protection dog, except to say that a decent imposing dog often doesn't have to grab a perp and shake the snot out of them to be a family protector
- most idiots do not want to confront an imposing dog, and many are just plane scared of them and will choose flight over fight any day, and take the path of least resistance ... just like a lot of dogs 
- in most families, a nice big dog that has been trained to do a B/H is all that is required, training wise, and a lot less liability for kids as compared to a "trained PPD", which i still have never seen and not sure exactly what it is


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

I agree with all you're saying Rick. I had the same thought that the dog didn't really engage them. It was more like the gal saw the dog and it scared her. I'm not even sure it barked.

But I'm not sure what you mean that you've never see a PPD and that you aren't even sure what one is? Maybe that might be worth a discussion thread?

I would have considered the GSD's I had PPD's. They were trained to bite and release on command. They were trained to protect my vehicle and me. They were not trained like a police dog, had no scent training, no building search work. Minimum pursuit work. No escort work or crowd control work. 

They were trained to engage without a command if a subject pointed a gun at us or if someone physically attacked me. They were highly socialized and were excellent with strangers and kids provided I didn't place them on alert. If placed on alert they were trained to keep the subject(s) at bay and away from us but not engage unless told to. They weren't trained for any of the ring sports. That wasn't the goal. The overriding factor for me was to have a dog that could go anywhere with me and be under full control and never have to worry about any unwanted aggressiveness.

I agree with you if you mean that there are no "official" standards as to what and how a PPD should actually be trained to do in order to be sold as one or for a trainer to say they train a PPD's. 

Craig


----------



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

A lot of people under estimate the maternal instincts of the pit bull. They love to lick your face of but will bite it off if you threaten their family!


----------

